# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Ζητάω να μου χαρίσουν χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για budgie

## χρηστος

υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να μου χαρίσει ή να μου πουλήσει χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους budgerigar

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο να φτιαξεις και μονος σου...αγορα κουδουνακια,σπαγκο απο λιναρι,καλαμακια(απο αυτ απου πινουμε) και κανε κομπους...
το κοστος ειναι πολυ μικρο..

----------


## χρηστος

το δοκίμασα δεν μπόρεσα να φτιάξω μόνος μου δεν τα έκανα  ωραία

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν θα νιαζει και πολυ τα παπαγαλακια σου αν ειναι ομορφα  :winky:  

αν θες μπορω να σου φτιαξω εγω σιγα σιγα μερικα και να στα χαρισω...αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο χρονο θα μου παρει μιας και αυτη η περιοδος ειναι λιγο φουλ απο ολες τις μεριες...

----------


## χρηστος

αν μπορείς κανε μου μερικά δεν βιάζομαι

----------


## χρηστος

up

----------


## vas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDDX9r_uixw

----------


## χρηστος

δοκίμασα να φτιάξω δεν τα κατάφερα μπορεί καποιοσ να μου φτιάξει 2-3 παιχνίδια για παπαγαλάκια αλλά να είναι μικρά με μήκος

----------


## vas

βρε Χρήστο κάνε μια προσπάθεια.. δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό,δε χρειάζεται να 'σαι καλλιτέχνης,και ένα καλαμάκι να περάσεις απο τα κάγκελα κι αυτό παιχνίδι είναι.Εδώ δεν προλαβαίνουμε να φτιάξουμε παιχνίδια για τα δικά μας πουλιά  ::   ::

----------


## χρηστος

κάποιοι είναι καλλιτέχνες από ότι έχω δει εδώ viewtopic.php?f=9&t=887&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10 εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω παιχνίδια άσε που εδώ που μένω δεν έχω τα κατάλληλα υλικά

----------


## vas

μα δε χρειάζεσαι κάτι,καλαμάκια χαρτιά και ένα σχοινάκια χρειάζεσαι

----------


## Athina

Αν φιάξω με καλαμάκια...δεν είναι επικίνδυνο να το καταπιεί το budgie μου?

----------


## Sissy

Τα πουλάκια παίζουν ενώ μασάνε-κόβουν, μετά πετάνε τα κομματάκια δεν τα καταπίνουν.

----------


## Athina

Αχααααααα ευχαριστώ  :winky:

----------


## Εφη

vas πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι.διαφωτιστικότατο.  thanks

----------

